# جديد:استرجع جميع ما كان على بطاقة الذاكره من ساعة صنعها + (شرح كامل وسهل)



## دلال مغربي (8 يوليو 2011)

استرجع جميع ما كان على بطاقة الذاكره
من ساعة صنعها حتى عملية الفحص

*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 
وظيفة البرنامج:-[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] يقوم هذا البرنامج الرائع باستعادة كل الملفات والحافظات 
باختصار
كل المحذوف[/FONT]* من بطاقة الذاكرة ايا كان نوعها













*تحميل البرنامج*









 إصــ البرنامج ــدار:v2.32
حجــ البرنامج ــمـ:178 KB


 طريقة عمل البرنامج
**********************
في البداية نقوم بفتح البرنامج ذو الامتداد exe 
ومن ثم نقوم بالذهاب الى القائمة العلوية ونختار القائمة disk
بعد ذللك نقوم باختيار الامر scan
ومن ثم نحدد الدرايف الموجود به كرت الذاكرة
 بعد ذلك سوف تظهر لك نافذة تحتوي على خيارين
fast scan و deep scan 
 من الافضل اختيار الخيار الثاني اسفل الصندوق 
 لانه يبحث عن البيانات المحذوفة مهما كان عمرها 
 ومن ثم نضغط على start
تلقائيا بعد ان يقوم البرنامج بعمل بحث عن جميع البيانات المحذوفة من كرت الذاكرة
 سوف تظهر لك لستة بجميع البيانات المحذوفة في الجزء اليسار من الشاشة 
 قم بتضليل الملف او المجلد المطلوب استعادته
 ومن ثم اضغط على زر الماوس الايمن
 واختار الامر regover 
سوف يطلب منك ان تحدد المسار (المكان المراد الحفظ فيه)
في اول مرة فقط مع العلم انه لا يمكن الحفظ في نفس الكرت بطريقة مباشرة 



تـــحــــيــاتــي للـــجـــمـــيــع 












​


----------

